# New Cover Art: Iron Devil by C.L Werner



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A new cover art is out on [email protected] The upcoming Ork audio-drama _Iron Devil_ by C.L Werner;










An audio about the Morkanaut, sounds pretty good. Plus it's C.L Werner.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> An audio about the Morkanaut, sounds pretty good.


Sounds like an advertisement to me. Heres hoping it‘s not as terrible as some of the other advertisement stories have been.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Imperial Guard look awful on that cover and definitely wont buy an advertizement story. Those are never good.


----------

